# windows explorer keeps restarting



## switchingfoot (Mar 17, 2007)

hi guys!

hopefully somebody will be able to help because im a bit of a computer dud.

i was earlier today fooled into downloading an "active x" codec that turned out to be a trojan.zlob according to ewido and ad-aware.

ive run and fixed the problems found by many programs (ewido, adaware, rogue remover, spybot etc)

theres no problem with popups.

however, windows explorer keeps stopping and restarting. this makes using the computer extremely tricky. what can i do? im running windows vista.

this is my hijack this log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
Scan saved at 10:05:39 PM, on 3/06/2007
Platform: Windows Vista (WinNT 6.00.1904)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\System32\smss.exe
C:\Windows\system32\csrss.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wininit.exe
C:\Windows\system32\csrss.exe
C:\Windows\system32\services.exe
C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe
C:\Windows\system32\lsm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SLsvc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\ATK Hotkey\ASLDRSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\ATK Hotkey\Hcontrol.exe
C:\Program Files\ATKOSD2\ATKOSD2.exe
C:\Program Files\Wireless Console 2\wcourier.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\Splendid\ACMON.exe
C:\Program Files\P4G\BatteryLife.exe
C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\System32\ACEngSvr.exe
C:\Program Files\ATK Hotkey\ATKOSD.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\NB Probe\SPM\spmgr.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\System32\StkCSrv.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\ASUS Live Update\ALU.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Motorola\SMSERIAL\sm56hlpr.exe
C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\ATK Media\DMedia.exe
C:\Windows\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\BitTorrent\bittorrent.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\Asus MultiFrame\MultiFrame.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.exe
C:\Windows\servicing\TrustedInstaller.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
c:\program files\windows defender\MpCmdRun.exe
C:\Windows\system32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\1UKPYHZN\HiJackThis_v2[1].exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1E8A6170-7264-4D0F-BEAE-D42A53123C75} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.0\NppBho.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {90222687-F593-4738-B738-FBEE9C7B26DF} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\1.0\UIBHO.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SMSERIAL] C:\Program Files\Motorola\SMSERIAL\sm56hlpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvSvc] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\nvsvc.dll,nvsvcStart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATKMEDIA] C:\Program Files\ASUS\ATK Media\DMEDIA.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PowerForPhone] C:\Program Files\PowerForPhone\PowerForPhone.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec PIF AlertEng] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe" /a /m "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\AlertEng.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-662357880-293552852-8452898-1000\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'Nathan')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-662357880-293552852-8452898-1000\..\Run: [BitTorrent] "C:\Program Files\BitTorrent\bittorrent.exe" --force_start_minimized (User 'Nathan')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-662357880-293552852-8452898-1000\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe (User 'Nathan')
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: MultiFrame.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {193C772A-87BE-4B19-A7BB-445B226FE9A1} (ewidoOnlineScan Control) - http://downloads.ewido.net/ewidoOnlineScan.cab
O16 - DPF: {67DABFBF-D0AB-41FA-9C46-CC0F21721616} (DivXBrowserPlugin Object) - http://download.divx.com/player/DivXBrowserPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shoc...ash/swflash.cab
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: auditioned - {44e670f2-d57b-4815-a576-955d17dbbf2d} - C:\Windows\system32\eeuydc.dll
O23 - Service: ASLDR Service (ASLDRService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\ATK Hotkey\ASLDRSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec IS Password Validation (ISPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\isPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service Ex (LiveUpdate Notice Ex) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice Service - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\PIF\{B8E1DD85-8582-4c61-B58F-2F227FCA9A08}\PIFSvc.exe
O23 - Service: spmgr - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\ASUS\NB Probe\SPM\spmgr.exe
O23 - Service: Syntek AVStream USB2.0 WebCam Service (StkSSrv) - Syntek America Inc. - C:\Windows\System32\StkCSrv.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AppCore Service (SymAppCore) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AppCore\AppSvc32.exe

--
End of file - 10586 bytes

PLZ HELP!!!
IM IN MY SENIOR YEAR AND AM IN THE MIDDLE OF EXAMS


----------

